# Euro Headlights.



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello. I am interested in switching out the headlights of my Audi 5000 S Turbo with the European versions. Would I need any thing special to switch them out or is it just straightforward ?
I spied some on eBay but thats a last resort.They say they're for the nonTurbo edition but Im not sure if there a difference with the headlights.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

you know, ive wondered the same things but not sure still. if you ever see a picture of the euro lights from behind, the set up is waaaay different. but im still unsure how to install them. i saw some on ebay, but they never last long and they are really expensive. sometimes you get a break sometimes you dont. im still looking for some.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Euro Headlights. (OchoCinco5k)*

Non'turbo refers to the bigger headlamps which use a single H4 bulb from a 100q Turbo euro's from a 200 use H3/H4's they're more rare and more $$$. Both require building a relayed harness. But with 100 euro's you can get a standard h4 harness from summit racing along with a single H4 pigtail and you'll ready to see at night. Building a harness for turbo 200 euro's is more involved.HTH's http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...#euro


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Euro Headlights. (yodasfro)*

Hey I need some advice. These are coming soon, they need a 200 grill which I suppose is coming from the same user.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1 
Instructions, advice ? [email protected]
Might need some help


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Euro Headlights. (OchoCinco5k)*

Just came. Look great but I need some bulbs. Should I use the stock ones and if so how do I take them out ? Or should I get new ones, and if so which ones will play nice with the stock wiring ?
Im no automotive electricianz......


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Euro Headlights. (OchoCinco5k)*

i find it funny that i was the first to respond to your post. then some time later you buy my headlights... small world. good deal sabers fan. good deal.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Euro Headlights. (kuma85)*

Yea. But If my car gets fixed for cheapin Maine, then its coming back to me in Massachusetts and the Hedlights are the first things going on. The only problem is putting the side emblems on ( any tips? ) And I need the Headlight retainers for them with the 9004 Bulbs. Got the bulbs,got the prong switchers to the 9004 plug format, just neeed hard to fu cking find HEADLIGHT retainers.
Kuma 85. If you spy me a set along with the bulbs that go into the little socket on those headlights and its retainers, I will legit, send you those bumper signals for free. So its only three thing, 9004 retainers for 200 Headlights, Bulbs for little thingy and its retainers.....


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

i say you check out http://www.2bennet.com these guys have euros for sale specific for your 5000 and 200. you could inquire and see if they have the extra parts! let me know how it goes. http://www.2bennett.com/body_5000_200_10v.html
see you in about 28 days. going training for the army.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (kuma85)*

http://www.jatuning.com/en/lighting/headlights.htm claims to have Euro headlights for 200, but pricey.

I've always thought round headlights would be cool on a 200.


----------

